# Fire belly toad?



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2012)

Would a fire bellied toad be ok as a tank mate with a Betta? Obviously in the water section of the tank?


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

No! Fire bellied toads are not appropriate animals to be kept with fish, they secrete toxins through their skin that could harm your fish. (also I might be wrong) but I believe that FBT require different water temperatures than tropical fish, as well as they are known to chew on smaller tank mates.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No not at all, fire bellies shouldn't even be housed with other fish as they release toxins through their skin. This will eventually lead to the fish's death. 

Also fire bellies prefer their water at room temperature, and you know that bettas need water at about 78.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually the water conditions would be exactly the same. The only big problems would be the toxins and the fact that your toad would most likely try eating your Betta.

I may be wrong about the water temperature. I wasn't too great with the Toads when it came to water quality


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

FBTs shouldn't even be kept with other frogs due to their toxins, much less with fish.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention this, if you are looking for a frog to keep with your fish there's a great sticky at the top of the page on keeping ADF with betta's and other fish


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2012)

Whoa! that was fast.

Thanks guys! I knew that the water quality was the same I just wasn't sure about the rest. No fire belly toads then. I will take a look at the sticky.


----------

